# Thought on Adidas Boots sizing 2019



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RHSTi said:


> Hi
> 
> According to the Wiresport, I am going to need a pair of US 9 wide Boots.
> I know my option is either Burton Photon or Salomon Synapse wide/ Dialogue wide.
> ...


Hi RHSTI,

Based on the info that you provided you are Mondopoint 270 at an EE width. Salomon Wide boots are E width so you would not want any of those. What size were the Photons that you tried? These were the Photon Wide, not the standard Photon correct? What was the issue there?

STOKED!


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Im 295 with EE feet. I didnt have chance to try Photons, and bought Response.
They are preety wide. I dont have any issues with them. 

But I rode in them for 5 days, and I think rhat they want last for more than 20 more days.
I have allready some craks on the nose.

I still like the double boa, and how they fit my feet, for sure way better than my previous Burtons. Heel hold is great for my feet.


Wysłane z mojego LG-H870 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

dudi_wroc said:


> .....
> 
> I have allready some craks on the nose.
> 
> ...


Do you know what is causing the cracks on the nose after 5 days? Is it from resting your snowboard on them or some other issue with the boots? 

TheSalamander


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

It's not mechanical damage. 
It is more from normal work of the boot. I will make some pics. 
Now its not a problem but if they will get bigger or peel off, waterproof will be none.

Someone on this forum wrote also some negative opinion about Tactics i the "petition for wide boots" topic.... If im not wrong.

Also they should have that "boost foam" - I've tried Acerras at the shop, and damping was great.



Wysłane z mojego LG-H870 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Good to know, I am a E to EE
So adidas boots will work for wide feet then.
Also, do you have to size down from your regular snowboard size?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RHSTi said:


> Good to know, I am a E to EE
> So adidas boots will work for wide feet then.
> Also, do you have to size down from your regular snowboard size?


Hi RHSTi:

Your measurements of 10.5 and 10.2 cm at 26.8 and 26.9 cm or E width on one foot and EE width on the other. You do not want Adidas boots for that spread. I would strongly suggest Burton's Wide boots for your specs (Photon or Ruler). 

STOKED!


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi RHSTi:
> 
> Your measurements of 10.5 and 10.2 cm at 26.8 and 26.9 cm or E width on one foot and EE width on the other. You do not want Adidas boots for that spread. I would strongly suggest Burton's Wide boots for your specs (Photon or Ruler).
> 
> STOKED!


Sorry Wired, you're wrong. My feet are 26.9 long and 10.9 wide, and my 30 days in my Adidas Tactical would prove otherwise!! I also tried on the superstars and samba's when i bought mine, and they were too wide, an issue ive never encountered in my 22 years of riding.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

muzzyahoy said:


> Sorry Wired, you're wrong. My feet are 26.9 long and 10.9 wide, and my 30 days in my Adidas Tactical would prove otherwise!! I also tried on the superstars and samba's when i bought mine, and they were too wide, an issue ive never encountered in my 22 years of riding.


Hi Muzzy,

At the Largest possible EE for both feet (1 mm larger and you would be EEE) your situation is quite different. In the mid sizes (it is very inconsistent across sizes) the Adidas boots that are often suggested for Wide (varies some by model) are significantly oversized in terms of width and some unusually so in length as well. This would be way more than I would suggest for RHTSi as his feet are a low E width on one foot and the lowest EE on the other. Your feet are 1.5 width sizes wider than his smaller foot. That is a big deal in terms of width. One of his feet would be swimming and unsupported in your boots. Every rider is different and requires different consideration.

STOKED!


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

RHSTi said:


> Good to know, I am a E to EE
> 
> So adidas boots will work for wide feet then.
> 
> Also, do you have to size down from your regular snowboard size?


What do you mean by size down on a board ??
I choose my board to my weight mostly, or destiny. 

I like wide boards.. Even amwuth my 295 Adidas I feel that boards with waist below 269 are too narrow.
Now i bought Ride Warpig 154 with 270 waist.



About those cracks. They are not on the surface of the boot yet. I can see them more on the slope, when boot "is at work".
Meaby im wrond and they will last longer, but I doubt that.


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi, sorry what I meant was snowboard boots size.
According to couple reviews, people say Adidas boot usually run 1/2 bigger than the common snowboard boots.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RHSTi said:


> Hi, sorry what I meant was snowboard boots size.
> According to couple reviews, people say Adidas boot usually run 1/2 bigger than the common snowboard boots.


I would strongly suggest that you not go by that info. This varies greatly by size and model. Most are oversized in terms of width (some very significantly so). Most are also oversized in length to varying degrees. While every boot manufacturer can certainly size their boots as they wish, these models are outliers to what is typical for Mondopoint sizing. This makes them very difficult to suggest as one rider's experience may have no relevance to another's. My comments are not about the boots themselves but simply about the sizing (which is highly unusual).

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

RHSTi said:


> Hi
> 
> According to the Wiresport, I am going to need a pair of US 9 wide Boots.
> I know my option is either Burton Photon or Salomon Synapse wide/ Dialogue wide.
> ...


What did you not like about the Photon? You can give K2 a try. Some guy with EEE width feet supposedly squeezed into some K2 Thraxis. My feet fit my K2 Maysis, but the boots are also a half size too big. I've seen some people with claims of wide feet fitting into Vans, DC, K2, and Adidas, but I think one thing you need to consider is a lot of these people haven't actually measured their feet so their "wideness" needs to be taken with a grain of salt. For every person that says they could fit into one of the above non wide boots, there's another person that says they couldn't fit.


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Wiresport, Appreciate the concern
However, right now I am facing very limited choices. Firstly, Photon wide for my size is pretty much sold out everywhere, and I really dislike the fit when I tried them out, quite a bit of heel lift for new boots. Hence, I am looking for another brand to fit my needs, eg Adidas or Salomon Wide. Also, my feet are actually 9.8 and 10.1 cm wide so close to a E.


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Heel lift and I suspect the longevity of the boots. I actually riding a k2 Maysis at the moment but it is 1/2 size too big.
It is packing out badly that I need to crank down the BOA so much that is numbing my feet. 
Also, I live in New York so very few shops for me to try these boots. I can only buy them online and try them one by one. I am definitely interested in the k2 thraxis .


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

RHSTi said:


> Heel lift and I suspect the longevity of the boots. I actually riding a k2 Maysis at the moment but it is 1/2 size too big.
> It is packing out badly that I need to crank down the BOA so much that is numbing my feet.
> Also, I live in New York so very few shops for me to try these boots. I can only buy them online and try them one by one. I am definitely interested in the k2 thraxis .


If you have a lot of heel lift in the Photons without them being broken in, I suspect that you need a half size smaller. Not too surprising if you're currently 1/2 size too large to allow for extra width.

Pretty much all boots are going to be sold out at this point. I checked for Photon Wides back in December, and they were already sold out of most sizes. Unfortunately with wide feet, I think you really have to buy at the start of the season.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RHSTi said:


> Hi Wiresport, Appreciate the concern
> However, right now I am facing very limited choices. Firstly, Photon wide for my size is pretty much sold out everywhere, and I really dislike the fit when I tried them out, quite a bit of heel lift for new boots. Hence, I am looking for another brand to fit my needs, eg Adidas or Salomon Wide. Also, my feet are actually 9.8 and 10.1 cm wide so close to a E.


Hi RHSTi,

That is a huge change in your measurements. 9.8 is a Standard D and 10.1 is a low E. With those measurements you would not want the Burton Wide's, K2 Wide or Adidas. All will be far too wide. We should get barefoot measurement pictures from you to make sure that you get this right.

STOKED!


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Wiredsport,

I have attached my new measurement picture.
Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please do this again using the instructions below and showing the whole foot and the wall. Your length measurement is beneath 26.5 (Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots) on this top image. 

STOKED!


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please do this again using the instructions below and showing the whole foot and the wall. Your length measurement is beneath 26.5 (Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots) on this top image.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wiresport,

This is the image for the new measurement. I think I should be a 26.5 and US8.5 and perhaps E to EE


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RHSTi said:


> Hi Wiresport,
> 
> This is the image for the new measurement. I think I should be a 26.5 and US8.5 and perhaps E to EE


You are a 26.5 or Mondopoint 265 for length. This is size 8.5 in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is size 8). Your feet are still backwards for the width measurements. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

Sorry for the continuous stupidity 

Here you go again Wiredsport

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RHSTi said:


> Sorry for the continuous stupidity
> 
> Here you go again Wiredsport
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

You are a "normal" D width on both feet at Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5. One of your feet is smaller (size 8) but there is no perfect answer there. You have an industry full of boots to choose from. 

STOKED!


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Problem with the Adidas Tactical ADV's seems to be that they turn into a noodle and don't last the season (20+ rides).

Some people here who've had the boots noted this in other threads here,



SteezyRidah303 said:


> I loved them as well for about 20 days then tehy were donezo...my arches cant take another day in those things...loved how they look tho wish the flex lasted longer


Along with TJ (YouTuber) of Board Addiction. Said his ADV's went soft..

https://youtu.be/3eS8G75m6jE?t=3022

I still have 2019 Tactical ADV's as a spare, currently riding the 2018's (16 rides so far). Nice comfy boot but expensive if they go soft after one season.. Thinking about the Salomon Synapse Wide JP but they are quite a bit bulkier than the Adidas boots (no shrink tech). Tried the Ruler wide's a couple of seasons ago, too soft (killed my feet, arches cramped up).


----------

